

Show HN: Facebook response to Lovestagram. Our Valentine's weekend project. - borski
http://www.fbmyvalentine.com

======
benwerd
"It will get you laid"? I know Valentine's Day is kind of a soulless,
transparently commercial cash-in on human affection, but way to take it to the
next shallow level.

Otherwise, cool.

~~~
DarkShikari
And way to alienate 50% of your potential customers with (completely
unnecessary) heavily gendered marketing, despite the fact that romance is not
gender-specific.

~~~
borski
Women get laid plenty, too. This was intentionally not gender-specific. I
apologize if you were offended in any way.

------
timerickson
After adding a name, it spins endlessly, not showing anything but the red
ribbon, while playing an Ingrid Michaelson song that I'm quite sure you don't
have the licensing to play.

------
fido
Nice!! Good job Michael and Eric!! I just scored a few much needed extra
points with Stephanie. (Much needed because I took her to see "The Grey" last
night.)

*Note to self. When faced with "The Vow", and "The Grey" on night before Valentines, choose "The Vow".

------
kurtvarner
I'm getting an error when creating a card.

"Application Error - An error occurred in the application and your page could
not be served. Please try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details."

~~~
borski
Should be fixed now.

------
patrickryan
This is awesome, sent to my gf. Thanks and nice work!

------
eob
Requiring my Facebook credentials to log in guarantees my non-participation. I
realize I'm in the minority for behaving that way, but there is a nonzero
number of potential users you lose when you charge the fee of privacy at the
door.

Which makes me think: it would be really interesting to see the demographic
breakdown of people who behave similarly.

~~~
untog
It's called "FBMyValentine". I mean, I think it's to be expected. In case you
were wondering, it uses your friends list, and then uses photos of you with
your significant other.

Without Facebook signin this would be a dramatically different (and far less
compelling) product.

------
hswolff
Just showed it to my gf who found it very cute. Thanks for this, well done. =)

------
borski
Eric from Motiv.es and I made this to help everyone this Valentine's Day. :)

(I know there's an issue with the video in Safari, working on that now).

~~~
borski
Should be fixed now.

------
ainsleyb
I'll be playing this song on repeat all day :)

------
MetalMASK
video not showing in Firefox (on platform ubuntu xfce)

~~~
MetalMASK
turns out it's not OS related, firefox not working on both Windows7 and ubuntu

~~~
borski
Just tested Firefox on Win7; the video isn't supposed to be there. It's just
used for playing the music in the background.

~~~
MetalMASK
ok. What I get is only a blank screen with a red banner that reads my note,
and background music. Is there anything I am missing here? a slide show of
pictures or what?

~~~
borski
It should be a slideshow of pictures you and your friend are tagged in on
Facebook together. Here's an example:
<http://www.fbmyvalentine.com/cards/462bb3ca>

------
twoarrows
My wife didn't care for it :( but my girlfriend loved it!

------
danso
Privacy policy?

* Oh, I see it's in the FB app acceptance thing...sorry, haven't accepted a FB app inawhile.

~~~
jfarmer
Good lord. It's the point of the application.

~~~
danso
Right...but it's not clear if there's anything else needed/going on...I think
the non-FB-like branding of the button threw me off (and the few times that
I've ever used a FB app it's been from inside FB).

